# Best auto Taping tools ?



## jhf469 (Aug 21, 2006)

My specialty is remodeling, I've always used knives to tape and mud with.
I just landed three apartment building to rehab and was thinking in investing in some automatic tools. Any ones better than others? Any to stay away from? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Why not rent some tools from Ames for the project and if you like them then think about investing in some tools. Personally I use Columbia tools.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Definitely rent from AMES and take advantage of the FREE TRAINING!


----------



## jhf469 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, I checked out Ames website their closest store is about an hour away. I see that they say that they will send the tools to me but the free training would be a great plus. Do they do that at their store or on location?


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

Of course AMES will always be king, all my tools are Tape Tech. But I have used various tools from Columbia, Northstar, that I liked. Theres a couple of tools from each brand I like more, such as, I like Northstars adjustable box handles, etc. Those few top brands are very similar with minor differences from one another. Someone new to the tools probably couldn't tell them apart. But everyone has their preferences. As for class, nothing beats in field experience, they will take time to operate smoothly. A few years of someone calling you slow and useless and you should be good to go... lol


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

i have bought columbia and can - am will let you know.

like you started with a few small jobs here and there, but been in the industery boarding for many many years....hense boarding is boaring,,, go to the next step, and have less manpower issues....


----------

